
Why the economic fate of America's cities diverged: deregulation - blahedo
http://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2015/11/cities-economic-fates-diverge/417372?single_page=true
======
sportanova
This article is worse than useless without taking into account the cost of
living. Yeah, people in San Francisco + NYC make a lot more than people in
Cedar Rapids - but it also costs a lot more. Take that into account, and then
tell me if there's a big difference

It would be much worse if people in NYC made the same income per capita as
people in the midwest - even though it would be more "equal"

~~~
quesera
I completely disagree.

I think your complaint is baseless and I'm glad I ignored your comment and
went on to read the article.

It's a failing of mine, but I will sometimes skip an article if the comments
here are like yours, because truly some useless articles do appear.

This isn't one of them. I'm confused by your dismissal, and more so by your
reasoning.

~~~
sportanova
Ha ok.. care to actually challenge any of my points?

~~~
quesera
I think the most confusing part for me is that wages and COL are correlated,
obviously, but generally (and specifically in the cities mentioned in TFA),
COL is driven by wages and not the other way around.

So your objection seems to be conflating a follow-on effect with a cause, and
dismissing the article because the author didn't address that effect when he
was really interested in the cause (of COL and many other effects).

Mostly I just wanted to encourage other people to go ahead and read the
article. But since we have this thread to ourselves, there ya go. :)

